# Basic equipment for a leopard gecko?



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

If I were to set up a 20x12x14 tank for a single leopard gecko, what would be the basic equipment I need? What are some good brand names? Do I need UV or would a normal household compact flourescent work ok? And how much roughly do you think it would all cost? 

Thanks!


----------



## Bmolle (Feb 1, 2008)

any kind of heatmat aslong as it covers 1 3rd of the tank/viv a couple of hiding places eg cork bark plants etc.
exo terra plants are good but expensive.£6-8 each
not sure on heat mat prices
uv is not necisary but you may wish to use it bulb around £15


----------



## Bmolle (Feb 1, 2008)

forgot to mention substrate. dont use sand. use somthing like wood chip because its bigger and they tend not to swallow it and get impacted.


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

I've recently purchased a load of stuff for my first Leo setup, below is just some of the things I've purchased so it may help if you check them out;

Lucky Reptile Thermo Control Pro II,
Lucky Reptile Thermo Mat Pro 20w,
Zoo Med Reptisafe Water Conditioner,
Exo Terra Worm Dish Mealworm Feeder,
Zoo Med Repti Rock Water Dish (X-Small),
Zoo Med Nightlight Red Bulb 25w,
Lucky Reptile Sphagnum Moss Brick,
Nutrobal,
Lucky Reptile Multi Box Stone - Humid Hide Hot Side,
Exo Terra Reptile Cave x2 for Hot & Cold Side,
Zoo Med Wipe-Out 1,
Zoo Med Wipe-Out 2,
Zoo Med Sand Blasted Grapevine,
Ceramic Lamp Holder & Bracket x2,
Zoo Med Repti Shelter 3in1 Cave (Medium) - Humid Hide Cold Side,
Exo Terra Abutilon (Large) - Silk,
Zoo Med Repti-Reservoir (water system),
Calypso Calcium Powder,
B&Q Slate Tiles,
Exo Terra Sun Glo Neodymium Daylight Lamp - 25w,
Infrared Temperature Gun

You could save money and rather than purchase hides you could make them, there are also some cheaper options like the thermostat and mat (of course you would have to measure for the correct mat) - However, I went for the more expensive thermo control pro for the timed settings for day and night etc.

Things like lights, you don't need them so you could also save money there.


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Heat mat - £15
Mat stat - £20
Hides, including moist box Free, make your own
Food and water dishes - Free again
Lino, tiles etc as substrate - £2 upwards
Digital thermometer - £7?
Milk bottle top with calcium in

You dont need any lighting with leo's.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

for your size of tank you could get an 11x6 heat pad (£12)positioned across the width of the tank around 3 inches from one side (on some polystyrene) connected to a mat thermostat (£22)with a hide positioned over the mat and another hide at the other(cool)end. i have the probe from the mat stat in a groove i cut in the polystyrene but make sure it is in contact with the mat or it won't work, i also have used playsand from the early learning centre as a substrate for the 10 years I've had geckos with no probs but if you get a tiny baby keep it on paper towels till its 5 0r 6 inches long, i wouldn't use bark chips as if the gecko mistakenly eats a piece when its hunting this causes worse impaction than sand also get a digital temp gauge(£8) and put the probe from this over the heat mat, maybe inside the hot end hide and use this with the stat dial to get the temp under the hide to 90f day and night


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

have a look on google for leo gecko starter kits, they're pretty good or alternatively buy everything indivually


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

P.S costs vary between stockists!


----------

